# Resources



## tdimag (Feb 17, 2010)

So, just joined the site and was reading through...seeing if there was a place I could offer any info/resources/experience. I've been on the road/rails for several years...most of them in my late teens/early 20's and all over the nation.

If anyone has any questions about youth shelters, youth drop in's or soup kitchens in specific areas, then send me a pm or reply here...chances are I've got info for the area that you're in. Also have a lot of homeless youth/youth hike hotline numbers if you'd like them.

I have a lot of personal experience with navigating the streets if your under 18 - what resources you can access without sending up red flags or causing trouble with the bulls.

Peace


----------

